# Auguri



## Blaise53 (1 Gennaio 2020)

Auguri banda di traditi e traditori


----------



## Lostris (1 Gennaio 2020)

Uehhhh!!!! 
Chi si rivede! 

Auguri!


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2020)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Auguri banda di traditi e traditori


Ma guarda chi si rivede, auguri


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2020)

Auguri!


----------



## Skorpio (2 Gennaio 2020)

Ooh ma allora sei vivo?? 

Ce l'hai fatta a riprenderti da quel volo a ballare?? 

Per il futuro comunque lascia perdere, sono cose da giovani.. Una bella settimana enigmistica su una solida panchina ai giardini comunali

Non sarà una botta di vita, ma i femori sono al sicuro

Ben tornato!


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2020)

Auguri anche a te.


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2020)

Ciao Blaise....chi non muore....
Erano mesi e mesi che non ti si leggeva

 Grazie per gli auguri che ricambio.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Gennaio 2020)

buongiorno, vedo che siete sempre i "soliti"


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2020)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> buongiorno, vedo che siete sempre i "soliti"View attachment 8546


Hai mandato la foto di Villa arzilla Dove hai passato gli ultimi mesi?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Hai mandato la foto di Villa arzilla Dove hai passato gli ultimi mesi?


Io lo leggo peggiorato 
Che la scorsa estate quella dell'ombrellone gli abbia dato buca?


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io lo leggo peggiorato
> Che la scorsa estate quella dell'ombrellone gli abbia dato buca?


oppure.......


----------



## Skorpio (2 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> oppure.......


.. che la moglie lo abbia beccato in cabina?? .. No dai.. non credo sai..? 

Uno della sua esperienza.. Figuriamoci, è impossibile!


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2020)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Auguri banda di traditi e traditori


Uh! Ma ciao! Tutto bene?  
Ovviamente auguri anche a te.


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> oppure.......


Oppure gli ha dato la buca? Ma poi l'estate finisce, il tempo passa, l'amore vola, e a casa ha la sua signora  (zanzan )


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. che la moglie lo abbia beccato in cabina?? .. No dai.. non credo sai..?
> 
> Uno della sua esperienza.. Figuriamoci, è impossibile!


mai dire mai


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oppure gli ha dato la buca? Ma poi l'estate finisce, il tempo passa, l'amore vola, e a casa ha la sua signora  (zanzan )


moglie ricorda le signore erano " altre'


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> moglie ricorda le signore erano " altre'


Ma lo sai che con me non devi cercare il pelo nell'uovo....


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Gennaio 2020)

azz' sempre i soliti


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2020)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> azz' sempre i soliti View attachment 8547


Ma tu novità?


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Gennaio 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma tu novità?


si, qualche acciacco in più


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2020)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> si, qualche acciacco in più


Spero nulla di che


----------



## Skorpio (2 Gennaio 2020)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> si, qualche acciacco in più


Le terme dice che facciano miracoli, e poi.. sono piene di Signore


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io lo leggo peggiorato
> Che la scorsa estate quella dell'ombrellone gli abbia dato buca?


O la moglie l'ha scoperto e l'ombrellone glielo ha dato in testa


----------



## Skorpio (2 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> O la moglie l'ha scoperto e l'ombrellone glielo ha dato in testa


Farsi scoprire?? Nemmeno lo vedessi ci crederei, con la sua consumata esperienza..

Ma anche fosse avvenuto, con la sua autorevolezza avrebbe messo la moglie al suo posto in 30 secondi, Blaise è uno vecchio stampo.. Fibre di ben altra struttura, mica i mariti pappamolle di oggi, che si fanno comandare come un barboncino


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Farsi scoprire?? Nemmeno lo vedessi ci crederei, con la sua consumata esperienza..
> 
> Ma anche fosse avvenuto, con la sua autorevolezza avrebbe messo la moglie al suo posto in 30 secondi, Blaise è uno vecchio stampo.. Fibre di ben altra struttura, mica i mariti pappamolle di oggi, che si fanno comandare come un barboncino


Ah...ah.. questo è quello che ci dice lui. Del resto lui non contempla l'ammore


----------



## Skorpio (2 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ah...ah.. questo è quello che ci dice lui. Del resto lui non contempla l'ammore


A meno che..  Sia proprio rimasto vittima dell'amore che non contemplava, con quella dell'ombrellone..

E sia successo il finimondo..


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che con me non devi cercare il pelo nell'uovo....


e dove lo cerco il pelo con te?


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e dove lo cerco il pelo con te?


Glabra, come na foglia


----------



## stany (3 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## francoff (17 Gennaio 2020)

Auguri anche a te e , anche se in ritardo mostruoso, a tutto il gruppo


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> Auguri anche a te e , anche se in ritardo mostruoso, a tutto il gruppo


Ciao!


----------



## stany (17 Gennaio 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> Auguri anche a te e , anche se in ritardo mostruoso, a tutto il gruppo


Ciao


----------

